# New on here.



## tinto (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello there,

Im a farmer from Scotland who grows some silage and hay as well as arable and keep cattle and sheep as well.

very interesting reading about forage making in north America with all the hot weather our biggest problem is wet summers and this year we have struggled to make and decent forage for the cattle.

Regards tinto.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome to Haytalk Tinto. What kind of cattle for sheep you in Scotland? What kind of forages are you ensiling? And for hay?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome to Haytalk


----------



## tinto (Aug 23, 2015)

Fatten a few cattle mostly continental but also a few angus's as well.
Our grass mostly ryegrass for silage is only sown out for three years then ploughed up for wheat.


----------



## tinto (Aug 23, 2015)

We only grow hay on around 85 acres and its mostly Timothy grown on some heavy land.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to our little hay corner of the world.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to Hay Talk.

Where we live there is an annual Highland Games event. First time Jeff & I went we weren't prepared for those thistles in flower pots used for decoration . Got the significance in Scottish history but for farming they have an entirely different distinction. Must say it was difficult to walk by something that would have had a shovel or pocket knife taken to it at home.

Look forward to hearing about your hay production.

Shelia


----------

